# Haha...anyone else here have an imaginary S.O.?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey, being 25 and steadfastly single, I have all I need in my head. Yup. 

Her name changes for time to time, so does her nationality, but she alway's a brunette, and she makes more money than myself (which isn't difficult). 

She's currently employed as a social worker, and we currently had met at a party where she found my shyness adorable. 

Oh, we never have sex. Who the **** needs it when you have such a great relationship. 

Man, am I lucky. :banana


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, man, you stay away from Palmala! She's *MY* woman! :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

His name is Hank, he's a janitor. We meet behind his toolshed and exchange mopping tips.. among other things. He may have two glass eyes, but our love isn't blind. He also has a ripped bod and wooden legs that barely have termite damage.

You know, I should probably find a better imaginary lover.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool, I thought I was the only one! Mine's an outspoken music composer. He plays many different instruments, his favorite being piano. I remember imagining this guy as far back as 14 years old. His name, nationality, and life has changed a lot over the years. I've always had a very active and vivid imagination!

It's pretty cool, actually. I literally know nothing about music, but *he* has written some interesting songs. About all I can do is hum them right now. One day I'd like to take up a music class, learn to write and play music, and bring these songs to life myself.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> His name is Hank, he's a janitor. We meet behind his toolshed and exchange mopping tips.. among other things. He may have two glass eyes, but our love isn't blind. He also has a ripped bod and wooden legs that barely have termite damage.
> 
> You know, I should probably find a better imaginary lover.


 :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I used to! I made myself stop because I didn't think it was normal, but now I'm glad to know I'm not the only one. 

I do take real people and flesh them out in my mind to be my perfect mate, though. Is that creepy?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

archaic said:


> I used to! I made myself stop because I didn't think it was normal, but now I'm glad to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> I do take real people and flesh them out in my mind to be my perfect mate, though. Is that creepy?


I am the same way. It isn't so much a totally imaginary person, but takes the best parts from people in real life and on the TV.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Sort of. She was based on the memory of a real person though, and reality ultimately caught up with me. We held eachother every night. gah. :roll Reality destroyed all of that, but not only that, it uncovered my secret and now I don't know--it all depends on whatever mood I'm in.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> His name is Hank, he's a janitor. We meet behind his toolshed and exchange mopping tips.. among other things. He may have two glass eyes, but our love isn't blind. He also has a ripped bod and wooden legs that barely have termite damage.
> 
> You know, I should probably find a better imaginary lover.


 :haha


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey maybe I should start doing this! Is it helpful?

My imaginary girlfriend will be a globe-trotting raven-haired zombie-fighter who lives in a mansion...in Canada. We team up to battle the undead after brunch.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:afr


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

archaic said:


> I do take real people and flesh them out in my mind to be my perfect mate, though. Is that creepy?


Haha, yeah I do the same exact thing. I even create an alternate, SA-free life to go along with my relationship. I assume as long as we don't lose touch with reality we're good. :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol 
I used to as well, we met at a riding stable when I approached to pet his horse, my heart stopped when he looked me in the eye, took off his helmet and brown locks fell on his shoulders... so he had to be a double of michelangelo's david. He then asked me if I wanted to go for a ride and the rest was history.. we would spend the evenings in the office drinking hot cocoa and watching equestrian events... tehehe, the story goes on something like his uncle owns the place and he evetually asks me if I want to move into a spare house and help him train horses.

Hey.. a girl can dream.. cant she? :hide :cig


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, i even introduced her to my parents....





then i got locked up :um


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

:lol 

isnt the imagination fascinating


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Guys, I need your advice. :um 

I may or may not have cheated of my I.S.O. I visited one of those educational and popular "porn" sites today and fantasized about another girl. 

Now the girl was real, there on my screen, but the fantasy was imaginary. 

Is this cheating? Should I tell me I.S.O.? 

I don't know what to do. :cry


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Mazikeen said:


> Guys, I need your advice. :um
> 
> I may or may not have cheated of my I.S.O. I visited one of those educational and popular "porn" sites today and fantasized about another girl.
> 
> ...


The advantage of having an imaginary girlfriend is that you can imagine her agreeing to a threesome.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

No, but I should probably create one. :b


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

yes, well it's my crushes. You see currently I am involved in a three way relationship, it's great we support each other just fine.

Then there is my other fantasy with my main crush and we go to school together and kiss in the hallways, I stop by her classroom and wave to her from time to time.

By the way these S.O.'s are based on real people. It's sad yet hilarious. :lol I think everyone has had them at one point in time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, yeah, an imaginary _real_ one. Mine's Iggy Pop circa 1970. I've been cheating on him with young David Bowie. It's okay, though, I don't think he minds. Hey, it's as close as I'll ever get to a real one! A woman has *needs!*


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> A woman has *needs!*


Couldn't agree more. I used to feel guilty about my fantasies, but I realized it's just natural, so why not enjoy them?

Hmmm, I guess my I.S.O. is a composite of many characters from books and movies, with a few traits from real people too.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Can't say I have. Although my old therapist once brought up the subject about introverts & a correlation with vivid imaginations. Apparently it is common to have imaginary "other lives." All i'm good at is imagining the limitless ways things could go wrong.  



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Oh, yeah, an imaginary _real_ one. Mine's Iggy Pop circa 1970. *I've been cheating on him with young David Bowie*. It's okay, though, I don't think he minds. Hey, it's as close as I'll ever get to a real one! A woman has needs!


is Bowie well hung with a snow white tan?

so sorry. those lyrics were the first thing I thought of upon reading about David Bowie


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nae said:


> is Bowie well hung with a snow white tan?


We just play monopoly together and eat ice cream sundaes. Although I did sink his battleship once. I don't know what you were thinking!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Nae said:


> Can't say I have. Although my old therapist once brought up the subject about introverts & a correlation with vivid imaginations. Apparently it is common to have imaginary "other lives."


Haha, that makes me feel so much more normal. In high school, I created these better realities for me to sink into when I got bored or uncomfortable. I don't daydream as much anymore.


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

Imaginary SO? What an interesting concept. I like Michelle Tumes, or other music artists, and if I play their songs, then it could have that effect. Maybe watching a good drama movie with one of my favorite actresses on it could also have that effect. 

So, I dont have imaginary SO's, but I sure like listening to some music or watching actresses that I like act.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmmm. All I know about her so far is that she's a billionaire... :lol


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Gosh, I had no idea so many other people did this!



> Although my old therapist once brought up the subject about introverts & a correlation with vivid imaginations. Apparently it is common to have imaginary "other lives."


That's interesting. I didn't know that.

I only 'see' him at night, because he works all day. Sometimes he's a musician, other times he's an artist. And his name changes, also. 
He likes the same tv shows as I do, isn't that cool?
He's quite perfect.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> His name is Hank, he's a janitor. We meet behind his toolshed and exchange mopping tips.. among other things. He may have two glass eyes, but our love isn't blind. He also has a ripped bod and wooden legs that barely have termite damage.
> 
> You know, I should probably find a better imaginary lover.


Aha ha ha ha - :lol I was having a bad day till I read this...couldn't stop laughing!!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I should go invent one...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Nyx said:


> I should go invent one...


 :ditto I don't have one, and this thread has given me a nice idea.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------

